
Monzo Startup Failed – Better Than Your Old Bank Ever Could - alexwoodcreates
http://www.thememo.com/2017/03/06/monzo-curve-starling-just-failed-way-better-than-your-bank-ever-could/
======
al2o3cr
"They totally failed at their ONE JOB but they sent me a notice that they were
failing at it!"

Less shitty != better.

